# Propane In Gas Cooktop



## diomedea (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello,

I'm planning to purchase a gas cooktop, but since I live in SE Alaska and do not have access to natural gas I will need to use propane. Does anyone know - can all gas cooktops use propane instead of natural gas? Are there any differencies in burner efficiencies? Are some models better with propane than others?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, a stove needs to be adjusted or designed for use with propane, though here may be some that work with either. Mention to your dealer your requirements and they will help you with model selection for propane burning. 

Phil


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

As far as commercial cooktops go, it is simply a matter of switching the jets. Simple and inexpensive. I don't know about home units.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

All commercial gas stoves can use propane. If it is used equiptment
then some will have to change the orifice size. Unless you do this 
it will burn wrong and there will be a lot of black carbon like build
up. If you order new equiptment then you need to only specify 
that propane will be used. Anyone selling equiptment in small towns
will already know this. Another tidbit. Many times you can by
3-phase electric kitchen equiptment and change it to a 220. I 
have save a bundle especially with used large grittles. 

You can buy an orifice kit, but, I suggest letting a professional
do it. Good luck!

stephen


----------



## diomedea (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for the replies! The information is very helpful.


----------



## chowderhead (Nov 21, 2004)

Having recently moved into a new house that is too rural for natural gas service, I too needed a cooktop that utilized propane. Especially since I desperately wanteed to avoid electric cooktop.

Solution - Dual Fuel, propane cooktop and electric oven. I selected a Jenn-Aire for it's down-draft venting feature, and I just love it, but other manufacturers also offer dual fuel units. Be sure and install the correct orifices for propane, but keep the others in case you may move to another location where natural gas is available.


----------

